
Dear Apple: Give Us Control Over Stalkerware - otterley
https://medium.com/@otterley/dear-apple-give-us-control-over-stalkerware-95c625f585fb
======
tribby
> giving their location to Uber all the time

I thought I read in a previous discussion that it was in the 5 minutes after
being dropped off, not "all the time." which is incorrect?

~~~
Tempest1981
The "5 minutes" is by Uber's choice -- not enforced by the OS. Uber could
change it anytime.

